# Risk of thyroid cancer in patients with thyroiditis: A population-based cohort study



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Risk of thyroid cancer in patients with thyroiditis: A population-based cohort study.......................

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology/news-article.cfm/4937647/0//next/10/?source=scroller


----------

